# New 210Rs



## conp435 (Nov 7, 2010)

Just picked up a new 210rs 10th anniversary from lakeshore rv loving it and saved allot of $ local dealers weren't even close to the price.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats! Your going to have a great time with it.







:ibbanana:


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase and Welcome!
We love our 21rs


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## conp435 (Nov 7, 2010)

first trip next weekend to albany OR


----------



## topjudge (Feb 23, 2011)

conp435 said:


> Just picked up a new 210rs 10th anniversary from lakeshore rv loving it and saved allot of $ local dealers weren't even close to the price.


We are leaving next week (May 27) from North Idaho and driving all the way to Holman to pick up our 2012 210RS. Long drive but worth it. Will be vacationing in the Black Hills of South Dakota on the way back.


----------



## conp435 (Nov 7, 2010)

You going 90 all the way? getting off 90 at billings and going thru N Dakota to fargo and then down is allot nicer drive. S Dakota and wyoming have allot of elevation changes







works out to be about the same miles. Also the tolls roads in Illinois suck I avoided them on the way back.


----------

